# Hospitals around the world



## nazrey

One of the newest and most technological hospitals in Europe
Hospital Of Venice


----------



## Dequal

Damn... are you sure that's a hospital? :nuts: That's beautiful. But why the train station? Is it just for all the visitors of the patients?


----------



## Slartibartfas

Dequal said:


> Damn... are you sure that's a hospital? :nuts: That's beautiful. But why the train station? Is it just for all the visitors of the patients?


Just? The General Hospital in Vienna has a subway station on its own as well even though the dense neighbourhoods profit from it as well. 

This Venician hospital has no neighborhoods but also no subway but a rail access, which could be quite pay off for such a large facility, especially on an otherwise already existing track.


----------



## Dequal

Who is the architect of the Venice Hospital?


----------



## high_flyer

That hospital in Venice looks like its built in the middle of nowhere


----------



## high_flyer

University College Hospital, London

Recently completed, situated in north London on Euston Rd, this is where Alexander Litvinenko was brought after he was poisoned by the Russian state on the orders of little Putin.

Photos from here: http://www.e-architect.co.uk/london/university_college_hospital.htm


----------



## Olympios

Few from Greece

Interbalkan Medical Center/Thessaloniki



















Hygeia/Athens (17 floors)



















Onasseio Cardiosurgical center/Athens










Attiko Hospital/Athens


Hospitals of smaller cities

Rhodes











Larissa










Ioannina


----------



## GEwinnen

more pics of Universitäts-Klinikum Aachen


----------



## Ashok

One of Montreal's future super hospital.


----------



## nazrey

Hospital Of Venice, Northeastern Italy
by TohrAlkimista


----------



## krzysiu_

New hospital in Gdansk (Poland), costs ~500 mln złotych = 150 mln euros, U/C:



klos said:


>


Construction:

October 2008:


----------



## ames

wow TEXAS MEDICAL CENTER ITS LIKE CITY. WTF


----------



## weava

Here is a link that has a time lapse video of St. Johns Springfield, MO new Patient tower being built. $100 Million expansion

http://www.stjohns.com/patienttower/


----------



## nazrey

Sathya Sai Hospital, Bangalore, India
From google


----------



## nazrey

KK Women & Children's Hospital
Singapore



RafflesCity said:


> *KK Women & Children's Hospital*


Tan Tock Seng Hospital



RafflesCity said:


> *Tan Tock Seng Hospital*


----------



## hkskyline

Queen Mary Hospital, Hong Kong 
(on the left)


----------



## dark_shadow1

Bikur Cholim hospital, Jerusalem:
















Ichilov hospital, Tel Aviv:








Haddasah hospital, Jerusalem:








Inside the hospital's synagogue (by Mark Chagall):








Assuta hospital, Tel Aviv:


----------



## Ventil

Hospital for veterans of wars №3, Moscow,1990


----------



## Sideshow_Bob

*Karolinska University Hospital. Stockholm/Solna.*
With 15,000 employees and 1,600 patient beds.


----------



## hakan44

Turgut Özal Univercity Hospital 

Malatya - Turkey 

880 bad
120 intensive care beds
26 operating

































































880 bad
120 intensive care beds
26 operating


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Prince Court Medical Centre (PCMC)*
> The hospital, wholly-owned by Petroliam Nasional Bhd, currently has 300 beds, 10 operating theatres and 63 medical consulting suites.


*Prince Court Medical Centre, KL*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/malaysiatravel/5165922292/


----------



## nazrey

Royal Taruma Hospital Grogol, Jakarta, Indonesia

Untitled by relan's terraces, on Flickr



> http://www.australindo.co.id/project_reference_next.php?ref_id=NjU=


----------



## nazrey

Siriraj Hospital, Bangkok,Thailand








http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6113/6297683280_ceecf9a852_b.jpg


----------



## nazrey

RSUD ARIFIN AHMAD - ARIFIN AHMAD GENERAL HOSPITAL
Pekanbaru - Riau - Indonesia








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3236/2609770869_1af0ab81da_o.jpg


----------



## nazrey

Commonwealth Hospital and Medical Center
Fairview, Quezon City, Philippines









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/50837883


----------



## nazrey

Bangkok Hospital, Korat, Thailand


----------



## nazrey

Tropicana Medical Center
Petaling Jaya, Selangor, Malaysia









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/20348375


----------



## nazrey

Columbia Asia Hospital 
Nusajaya, Johor, Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

Makati Medical Centre
Makati, Philippines








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2455/3610233740_371ce508ab_o.jpg


----------



## nazrey

Raffles Hospital - Singapore

Raffles Hospital - Singapore - March, 2007 - 006a by Artefaqs, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Bangkok Hospital
Bangkok, Thailand








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3545/3325255640_eaa2641ab8_b.jpg


----------



## nazrey

Seoul St. Mary's Hospital (SSMH), Seoul, South Korea

서울성모병원 by loveCUK, on Flickr

서울성모병원 by loveCUK, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Rosai Hospital, Japan

Rosai Hospital by Matt-san, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

National Cancer Center
Tokyo, Japan









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6634270075/


----------



## nazrey

National Taiwan University Hospital

Colonial Vestiges by Jim E. 態 Productions, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Fortis hospital, New Delhi, India

P1000894 by WAVA Limited, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Eka Hospital BSD City, Tangeran, Indonesia

EKA Hospital by ck47.me, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Bahrain Hospital

American Mission Hospital Bahrain by abcdz2000, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

King Hamad General Hospital, Manama, Bahrain

KHUH Hospital by scb.mypics, on Flickr

KHUH Hospital by scb.mypics, on Flickr

KHUH Hospital by scb.mypics, on Flickr

KHUH Hospital by scb.mypics, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Tam Duc cardiology hospital, Phu My Hung, Vietnam

Tâm Đức P4365 by GMR-SGNDV, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*SickKids Research and Learning Centre Toronto*


SickKids Tower August 29 2013 IMG_9859 (2) by torontoblogger, on Flickr


SickKids Tower atria by torontoblogger, on Flickr


SickKids Tower atrium ceiling IMG_9647 by torontoblogger, on Flickr


SickKids Tower atrium view IMG_9648 by torontoblogger, on Flickr


SickKids Research & Learning Tower July 25 2013 IMG_8705 by torontoblogger, on Flickr


----------



## Portobello Red

*Liverpool*

Royal Liverpool University Hospital

Under construction (construction thread)


----------



## palag

Asti Italy "Cardinal Massaia Hospital" (2003)


















images from Bing


----------



## wald el bled

*University Hospital Abdelhamid Ben Badis - Constantine - ALGERIA *


Avant de quitter Constantine....قبل مغادرة قسنطينة par fay.tor, sur Flickr


----------



## wald el bled

*Military hospital of Constantine -ALGERIA 
*

By me 
​


----------



## skymantle

Royal Adelaide Hospital, South Australia. The most advanced hospital in Australia when completed.


----------



## desertpunk

*Barnes Jewish Hospital, St. Louis*


Barnes Jewish by pasa47, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

*Siriraj Hospital, Bangkok*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10016177854/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10016191014/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## xrtn2

*New Goiania(Brazil) public hospital opens today (510 beds)*




















Inauguração do Hospital Governador Otávio Lages (HUGOL) by Ministério da Saúde, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

New Restinga( Rio Grande do Sul State) public hospital in Brazil











Inauguração do Hospital Restinga e Extremo-Sul, Porto Alegre (RS) by Blog do Planalto, no Flickr


Inauguração do Hospital Restinga e Extremo-Sul, Porto Alegre (RS) by Blog do Planalto, no Flickr


Inauguração do Hospital Restinga e Extremo-Sul, Porto Alegre (RS) by Blog do Planalto, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

*Some high Complexity public hospitals under construction in Brazil*

Hospital ALBERT-SCHWEITZER



















Complexo Estadual da Baixada










Maternidade São Gonçalo










Hospital Municipal Ronaldo Gazolla










Hospital Estadual – Rocha Faria










Hospital de Cardiologia – Queimados











Hospital Adão Pereira Nunes










Hospital Santa Teresinha










INCA national cancer institute










Hospital REgional de Araguaia


----------



## xrtn2

The biggest hospital in Latin America in Brazil 

Hospital do Rocio - 1200 beds(97% public)


----------



## Andrea Sotelo

Nice project!


----------



## Newcastle Historian

baias said:


> https://www.newsweek.com/best-hospitals-2019
> 
> Newcastle's Freeman Hospital is amongst the top 25 best hospitals in the world



When you look (on the same page) for the *UKs best hospitals* under this ranking system, you find the following.

The Freeman comes in *4th*.

The RVI comes in *2nd* . . .


----------



## mrsmartman

*Old Lincoln Hospital*
141 St Southern Boulevard
Bronx, New York










Courtesy of Old New York City.

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## nazrey

AN AERIAL VIEW OF THE UNIVERSITY OF MALAYA MEDICAL CENTRE AND FACULTY OF MEDICINE CA. 1960-1970
KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA










Sorce: http://ummemory.um.edu.my/ummemory/items/show/5317


----------

